
When the Hospital Fires the Bullet - hackerhasid
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/14/us/hospital-guns-mental-health.html
======
lolptdr
This American Life did an episode of this recently:

[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/579/m...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/579/my-damn-mind)

